# Inkbird  IBBQ-4T connection issue



## trnman32

I have tried to set my new thermometer up numerous times and can’t get it to connect to my wifi , I could use some help before I send it back to Amazon !


----------



## JLeonard

Are you using the InkBird Pro app? I had to use it to get it to connect to my wifi
Jim


----------



## Winterrider

Google the Ink bird IBBQ-4T , many YouTube Setup videos come up that may be of help. Try router reset  and then reconnect.
Good luck. . .


----------



## olaf

does your router broadcast at 2.4ghz? you need to enable that in your router if its available also connect your phone to the 2.4 ghz signal during setup wpa/wpa2 encryption only


----------



## Brokenhandle

If you still can't get it working send a private message to 

 Inkbirdbbq
  here on the forum.  Miya was a big help to me! 

Ryan


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Hello friends,Thank you so much for your ongoing support of the inkbird!






	

		
			
		

		
	
If you can't connect the Wifi model bbq thermometer IBBQ-4T to the app,hopefully this will help you:
Most people can't connect it with the app because the IBBQ-4T can't connect in a blended network,some WiFi routers now merge/blend 2.4GHz and 5GHz bands for greater connectivity.But the *IBBQ-4T only works on 2.4Ghz WiFi networks.*














	

		
			
		

		
	
So,look at this(Please be patient):





	

		
			
		

		
	
We suggest you use the"*BBQ-4T"app,*which is more suitable for it.If this app doesn't work,you can also try the"Inkbird pro"and"Inkbird plus"apps(
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
There is no failure except in no longer trying).





	

		
			
		

		
	
Then App and both your phone have to be on 2.4GHz WiFi.How to check is a complex job so we suggest you to have your 2.4GHz and 5GHz *do not have the same WIFI name* and password.You could log into your router's admin console to make this change.





	

		
			
		

		
	
Finally,make sure your phone and both the app are connected to 2.4GHz, then try connecting to the IBBQ-4T.





	

		
			
		

		
	
After that,you could re-activate the 5GHz band.It's a little easier if you disable 5GHz altogether,for a first connection.










	

		
			
		

		
	
Kindly reminding: Move the router as far as your wifi signal can reach.The IBBQ-4T should be kept away from metal and placed 1 meter above the ground to avoid weakening the signal.





	

		
			
		

		
	
We appreciate your support! If something is not clear, please let me know and I will correct it.You are also welcome to share and learn in the comments.
	

		
			
		

		
	






We'll do our best to provide better products and services!


----------



## Alsta

I had the same issue when I got mine, There is a second app that was created, and the first one was never deleted.  Use the second one - Inkbird PLUS, Not PRO.

That cleared my connection problem


----------



## trnman32

Thank you all I had to use the inkbird plus app and it took about 4 tries using that to get it connected , I just hope it doesn’t happen every time I want to use it during a cook .


----------



## bmwides

Hello all, I received my IBBQ-4T yesterday, and still haven’t been able to get it to connect.  I’ve tried all 3 apps and  really don’t want to send it back. Help!


----------



## Displaced Texan

Inkbirdbbq
, I have a Deco mesh wifi system and followed your advice to disable the 5 ghz band, and that worked for me. Thanks.


----------



## Vantastic

Hey folks, just wanted to chime in here and say that after trying a million different things, the only thing which worked was to have a different password on 2.4ghz and 5ghz. Worked instantly after that.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Vantastic said:


> Hey folks, just wanted to chime in here and say that after trying a million different things, the only thing which worked was to have a different password on 2.4ghz and 5ghz. Worked instantly after that.


Yes


----------



## tjoff

I am having the same connection issues.  I have Xfinity for my internet and it is a 5GHZ and 2.4GHZ router.  There is no way to turn off the 5GHZ.  I bought 2.4GHZ single channel wifi range extender as a previous post suggested.  I connect my phone to the range extender, put the network name and password for the range extender into the ink bird and it still will not connect.  I tried to put in slow flash mode to connect that way and the Ink Bird does not broadcast the "network" to connect my phone to as it says.  $100 for this thing and cannot get it to work.  I have also tried all 3 apps.  Any other suggestions?


----------



## Displaced Texan

tjoff said:


> I am having the same connection issues.  I have Xfinity for my internet and it is a 5GHZ and 2.4GHZ router.  There is no way to turn off the 5GHZ.  I bought 2.4GHZ single channel wifi range extender as a previous post suggested.  I connect my phone to the range extender, put the network name and password for the range extender into the ink bird and it still will not connect.  I tried to put in slow flash mode to connect that way and the Ink Bird does not broadcast the "network" to connect my phone to as it says.  $100 for this thing and cannot get it to work.  I have also tried all 3 apps.  Any other suggestions?


There is usually a web address like 192.1.xx that you log in to make changes to your internet modem. Should be able to disable there I would think. May try looking into that.


----------



## tjoff

I have tried to log into the router using the router web address and on the Xfinity X7B gateway router they took away that functionality.  It is fully automatic.  You can use a different name and password for each channel which  I haven't tried yet but may but seems like a lot hassle every device in the house will have to chose which channel to sign into.  if i do this and if it connects does that mean i have to leave it with 2 different names or just initial connection?


----------



## Displaced Texan

tjoff said:


> I have tried to log into the router using the router web address and on the Xfinity X7B gateway router they took away that functionality.  It is fully automatic.  You can use a different name and password for each channel which  I haven't tried yet but may but seems like a lot hassle every device in the house will have to chose which channel to sign into.  if i do this and if it connects does that mean i have to leave it with 2 different names or just initial connection?


That is beyond my knowledge. I thought logging in to the router would do the trick. Hopefully someone comes along who knows.


----------



## 5gExpert

trnman32 said:


> I have tried to set my new thermometer up numerous times and can’t get it to connect to my wifi , I could use some help before I send it back to Amazon !


You have to disable 5g on your router temporarily to connect devices that use 2.4g.  A lot of devices have not made the jump to 5g yet.  You can do this by logging into your router and going to Home network, wifi tab, advance options (if it's available) and scrolling to the 5g network and turn it to off or disable.  Your router will restart and use 2.4g only.  Connect your inkbird and once it's working you can turn your 5g back on. 

How do you log into your router you ask?  enter the IP address that is printed on your router (usually 192.168.1.something).  You may also need to enter the device access code (also printed on the back of your router).

PS.  For those of you who have already entered the 5g into the app, you may need to restart the app or uninstall it and reinstall. Also, many youtube videos on this for visual learners.

Hope this helps.


----------

